# [Tausche] 2x Portal Key für Steam



## KAEPS133 (5. September 2010)

*[Tausche] 2x Portal Key für Steam*

Hi



								Ich habe noch eine Geschenkgutscheinkarte für Portal. Einmal für
 sich selbst und noch ein 2. mal Portal zum Giften dabei. Da ich schon 
Portal besitze und ich niemanden kenne der Portal noch benötigt würde 
ich gerne mit jemandem tauschen.



								Soll heißen derjenige mit Interesse meldet sich bei mir (Forum 
oder Steam: kaeps), ich gebe demjenigen den Key und dieser Giftet mir 
dann ein Spiel im Wert von ca 10-15€.



								Gruß Daniel


----------

